# Problème de fontes



## avr (2 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai l'impression d'avoir effacé, par une fausse manip' je suppose mais je ne vois pas laquelle, un certain nombre de fontes... Savez-vous où je pourrais récupérer les fontes par défaut?
J'écris dans ce sous-forum car il me semble que ce sont des polices fonctionnant sous X. En effet, bien que je puisse lancer des applications comme Openoffice, etc., je suis bloqué pour des programmes comme par exemple xfig:

```
9:44 $ xfig
X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  45 (X_OpenFont)
  Value in failed request:  0xc00001
  Serial number of failed request:  15
  Current serial number in output stream:  16
```
Je suppose que c'est un problème de fontes à cause du "X_OpenFont", mais aussi pour la raison suivante:
j'utilise un environnement particulier pour analyser des données, appelé ROOT, développé pour Unix. Cet environnement a besoin de X11 pour générer des histogrammes, courbes, etc. "Avant" (avant quoi, je ne sais pas), quand je lançais ROOT (dans le terminal), il affichait pendant quelques secondes un cadre avec dedans des informations comme la version, les concepteurs, etc. Maintenant, j'obtiens le même type de message que ci-dessus:

```
09:45 $ root
X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  45 (X_OpenFont)
  Value in failed request:  0xc00005
  Serial number of failed request:  279
  Current serial number in output stream:  280
```
Si je lance cet environnement avec une option annulant cet affichage de départ, j'obtiens:

```
10:09 $ root -l
Error in <RootX11ErrorHandler>: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation) (XID: 12582950, XREQ: 45)
Warning in <TGClient::GetFontByName>: couldn't retrieve font -adobe-helvetica-medium-r-*-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1, using "fixed"
Error in <RootX11ErrorHandler>: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation) (XID: 12582952, XREQ: 45)
Warning in <TGClient::GetFontByName>: couldn't retrieve font -adobe-helvetica-bold-r-*-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1, using "fixed"
Error in <RootX11ErrorHandler>: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation) (XID: 12582955, XREQ: 45)
Warning in <TGClient::GetFontByName>: couldn't retrieve font -adobe-helvetica-medium-r-*-*-10-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1, using "fixed"
root [0]
```
La dernière ligne m'indique que je suis rentré dans l'environnement et que je peux commencer à travailler. Et en effet, si je lance le Browser de ROOT, ça roule (j'ai une fenêtre X11 qui s'ouvre et j'ai accès à tous les paths), mais je vois bien que les polices ne sont pas les mêmes qu'"avant"... Et les messages d'erreurs me font penser qu'il me manque les polices adobe-helvetica-bold/medium, non?
 :hein: Je sais, c'est un peu long comme explication, mais je voulais être précis et expliquer pourquoi je cherche à télécharger les fontes par défaut (tout marchait bien "avant", et je ne crois pas avoir jamais touché aux polices...).
 :sleep: Donc, si vous m'avez lu jusque là, bravo  , et si en plus vous voyez une solution...  
Merci d'avance.


----------



## avr (2 Août 2005)

P.S.: je suis sous Mac OS 10.3.9


----------



## avr (2 Août 2005)

Bon, en fouinant un peu partout, j'ai trouvé une commande que je ne connaissais pas: xfontsel. Apparemment, ça permet de te ballader dans les fontes XFree86. En cliquant sur les différentes "options"(?), on peut reconstituer une ligne dans le même style que celles du message d'erreur: -adobe-helvetica-*-*-etc. Et effectivement, si je cherche à obtenir une des combinaisons affichées, ça crashe:

```
20:34 $ xfontsel 
X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  45 (X_OpenFont)
  Value in failed request:  0xc00057
  Serial number of failed request:  2860
  Current serial number in output stream:  2861
/Users/aurelien
20:34 $[\CODE]
Donc, j'en déduis que j'ai effacé des polices qui tournent avec Darwin (si j'ai bien compris comment ça marche).
Est-ce que quelqu'un sait:
1) où je peux éventuellement récupérer ces polices;
2) comment darwin va les chercher ? (y-a-t'il une variable d'environnement du style FONT-PATH à définir, ou quelque chose comme ça, que je pourrais vérifier).
Merci.
```


----------

